# EVs Racing at NEDRA Florida Nationals February 23 & 24



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I wish my car was completed, looks great getting everyone together.!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I had never seen that 944 called Black Pearl before. Just in case anyone else is curious:

http://www.evalbum.com/3547


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are specs of some of the vehicles racing

John Metric
DC Plasma - Pontiac Fiero
GVW: 2550 lbs (2776 lbs with driver)
Motors: 2 Netgain Warp9 Helwid
Controllers: Dual Zilla 2K EHV
Drive: 2 speed Gear Vendors Overdrive Ford 8.8" 3.08 ratio
Tires: BFG Drag Racials
Battery: A123/Enerland Polyquest XF2 333 volt, 2400 amp, Li-Poly
BMS: Elithion

Lowell Simmons
Black Pearl - Miramar High School Porsche 944
2 Warp 9" motors
Zilla Z2K HV parellel shifting
Porsche 944 turbo limited slip transaxle 373 final drive in overdrive
275 60 15 Micky Thompson Drag Radials
274 HTS Lithium Polymer Racing Cells, 10 in parallel, 74 in series, 288 volts with hight tech systems IIc BMS

Shawn Lawless
Lemons Juice - Chevy S-10
GVW: Approx 3500 lbs
Motors: 4 pcs GE 7.5" 48 volt series wound
Controllers: Dual Zilla 2K EHV
Drive 1:1 V-Chain to Ford 9" 5.14:1 ratio
Tires: MT ET Street rears
Battery: Flight Power 333 volt, 3000 amp, Li-Poly
BMS: Flight Power individual cell control

Jeff Disinger
Predator - drag bike
Godzilla controller
More specs available soon!


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

nedrapr said:


> DC Plasma - Pontiac Fiero
> Black Pearl - Miramar High School Porsche 944
> Lemons Juice - Chevy S-10
> Predator - drag bike


Come out on Thursday and watch the fastest door slammer EV drag race of all time. We hope to have two cars in the nines on Thursday.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Wish I was closer. Somebody better bring a video camera!


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

John Metric said:


> Come out on Thursday and watch the fastest door slammer EV drag race of all time. We hope to have two cars in the nines on Thursday.


Will the bulk of the field still be running on Friday?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

John Metric said:


> Come out on Thursday and watch the fastest door slammer EV drag race of all time. We hope to have two cars in the nines on Thursday.


Congrats on doing just that! 9.89 seconds and 134mph, if I read the board right.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> Congrats on doing just that! 9.89 seconds and 134mph, if I read the board right.


Awesome time! Congratulations John.

Must get my car finished!!!!!


----------



## toysdoneright (Feb 20, 2012)

nedrapr said:


> Here are some of the vehicles that will be racing at the NEDRA Florida Nationals next week. It's all part of the EV EXPO. Bring your EVs to race. It should be fun.
> 
> http://www.evexpo.info


Any chance they might do something like this in the midwest


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, April 14 in Tucson at Southwestern International Raceway. NEDRA will be racing, sponsored by Bookman's Entertainment and Tucson Clean Cities.


----------

